# Whats a good pellet smoker?



## delarosa74868 (Sep 6, 2011)

Im kicking around the idea of getting a pellet fed smoker.  I like the FEC 100's, but there is no way my wife will let me get one because of the crazy price.  Are there any other pellet smokers that are more backyard size but could be used in a competition?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 6, 2011)

I seen an FEC 100 in person....CHEAP

I have a MAK...USA Made in Oregon, not China

You might like this

http://www.americansundancer.com/stoven-barbecues.html


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 14, 2011)

I hear Treagers and Green Mountain (not sure on that but its green something) are nice.


----------



## carpetride (Sep 14, 2011)

Currently sitting in my arsenal....Traeger 125 (old enough to be American made), Country Smoker Tailgater, and FEC100 (crazy is in the eye of the beholder!)

Traeger...not a bad machine but I would very seriously consider their competition.  IMHO I think the design and controller may be getting a little long in the tooth.  Also you are seeing a lot of knock offs showing up which are coming from the same factory in China...you have to suspect their value and cost will fall in the months to come. 

TailGater:...I've only had this machine a few weeks but it seems very versatile and holds a set temp well.  I think they have a good bead on their controller and its operation.

FEC100...Well built, holds temp quite well, economical to run at a 1/2 pound or less of pellets per hour.  All Stainless so no it doesn't have pretty paint job if that matters.  I prefer stainless from a clean up and longevity standpoint.  BTW you can sometimes buy these as a refurbished unit when someone trades one in...at a significant discount.  I consider myself a serious backyarder.

If you have any specific questions I'd be happy to try to help.


----------



## carpetride (Sep 14, 2011)

Maybe a price range would help narrow it down.  Cause you know what opinions are like....everyone has one!


----------



## michael ark (Sep 14, 2011)

Have you looked at memphis pro?http://www.bigpoppasmokers.com/store/bbq-smokers-grills?manufacturer=184  They have maks too.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 14, 2011)

MAK blew my Traeger & GMG away. I would put it up against any pellet pooper.


----------



## striper (Sep 22, 2011)

I've got the Yoder YS 640 and love it.  Also American made and heavy duty.


----------



## 34698 (Nov 13, 2011)

I've previously owned a Traeger and now own a Green Mountain. The Green Mountain is, in my opinion, far superior. Excellent temp. control, which was an issue with my Traeger, and my dealer in Orlando is excellent.


----------



## delarosa74868 (Nov 15, 2011)

I ended up getting the Green Mountian Daniel Boone.  Had an issue with the control board right off.  but CS took care of me immediately and now I LOVE it!  I ran out of pellets and found an Ace hardware that carried traeger pellets.  They also carried Traeger grills and I got to check out the floor model.  I wasn't impressed at all With the smoke chamber size.  Glad I got the GMG.Only thing I didn't like was the "made in china" print on the side of the box.


----------

